# Mehrere Applets verbinden



## Brandy (6. Aug 2004)

Hi Leute!

Ich habe ein Problem wo ich euch bitte mir zu helfen... Ich muss ein Auswahlprogramm schreiben in java schreiben. Ich weiß aber (noch) nicht wie man von einem applet ins nächste wechselt (z.b. mit weiter- button) und die eingelesenen werte weiterverwendet! Kann mir hierfür wer ein kurzes Beispiel geben? 
Vielen dank!!!!

mfg, Brandy


----------



## nagash56 (6. Aug 2004)

Und warum musst du die Funktionen in zwei verschiedene Applets packen? Gehts nicht wenn alles in einem machst?


----------



## L-ectron-X (6. Aug 2004)

Lies Dir mal folgenden Thread durch, dort habe ich schon mal auf eine ganz ähnliche Frage geantwortet.
Die Vorgehensweise wäre in Deinem Fall die gleiche. Also man könnte das auch so machen.
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=5702


----------

